# mikomi webcam drivers



## SecondSight (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello, i have lost my driver cd for my mikomi webcam. I do not know the model but it is this one. http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/6751425/Trail/searchtext>MIKOMI.htm

I have searched and searched on google and other sites for the right driver but i am having no luck at all. please help me.


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

http://www.mingjong.com.tw/eipe/front/bin/ptlist.phtml?Category=100012


----------



## SecondSight (Mar 28, 2008)

I have looked on there and downloaded multiple drivers but none seem to work with this webcam? and ideas?


----------

